# 40 weeks tomw, 3-4 cms dilation, cervix 80%effaced



## Rebecca_B

So it looks like labour could be very very soon........

Baby in LOA position so looking good.

Will go for a good walk round the estate as my midwife said a good contraction is likely to get things moving.

Will report back later ladies!!!!

xxxx


----------



## PrincessKay

Good luck! Im 40 weeks on Wednesday but dont have a clue if im dilated?


----------



## Rebecca_B

I had a stretch and sweep this morning hun, if you have one they would be able to let you know how favourable your cervix is xxxx


----------



## PrincessKay

Ive been told i cant have one until 41 weeks :shrug:


----------



## Rebecca_B

Yes it does depend on the midwife, i've got a very accommodating one who gave me a stretch and sweep on wk 38. x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Be careful not to wear yourself out trying to make it happen.....being tired is the number one reason for transferring in.....relax your baby out ;)


----------



## Rebecca_B

Mervs Mum said:


> Be careful not to wear yourself out trying to make it happen.....being tired is the number one reason for transferring in.....relax your baby out ;)


Thank you :flower:

I had a bounce on my birth ball watching all my 'home birth diaries' i sky+'ed a few wks back.

I've had quite a few contractions this afternoon, none with any regularity 15mins here 20mins there, i will get the boys to bed soon and have a lovely bath pamper myself and go to bed early with a view to her maybe coming tomw on her actual due date.

Stay and play with Charlie in morning and breast feeding councillor in afternoon so i'm occupied either way ha ha!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Win win! ;) xx


----------

